# Hechtköder



## rene1991 (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo!!!

Ich habe eine kleine Frage an euch. Was sind die besten Hechtköder?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!!!  

Rene1991#6


----------



## JonSilver (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtköder*

am besten ist wohl ein totes Rotauge oder wenn erlaubt bei euch ein toter Gründling. Am besten mit Posenmontage und nicht all zu tief fischen.

mfg René :q


----------



## NorbertF (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtköder*

Am Besten finde ich ein lebendes Rotauge oder einen lebenden Barsch. Döbel bis 500g sind auch sehr fängig. Wo erlaubt.


----------



## crocodile (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtköder*

Ich fische meist mit großen Wobblern oder einem schweren Blinker.

Twister gehen auch, Köderfisch ab und an.


----------



## Gerry (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtköder*

Hi Rene

*totes* Rotauge ist ok. Habe Gestern 2 und Vorgestern 1 Hecht damit gefangen. Tiefe ca 1 mtr. an Posenmontage.

@Norbert: "lebender Köderfisch" war doch sicher nicht ernst gemeint???
Ich denke das ist bei uns nirgends erlaubt


----------



## Franky (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtköder*

Leute... NICHT schon wieder lebender Köderfisch!!! DANKE!
Für die "schnelle Runde um den See" sind meine Favoriten Blinker und Spinner auf Hecht. Gummi war bislang nicht sonderlich erfolgreich und eher Ausnahmeerfolgsköder.
Für den Ansitz mit Köfi sind Fische aus dem Gewässer erste Wahl. Rotauge und Barsch sind da meine "Lieblingsköder". Brassen/Hybriden haben nicht so den Erfolg gebracht.


----------



## altersalat (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtköder*

Norbert, du versaust die Jugend:q


----------



## NorbertF (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtköder*

Der Bub ist aus Österreich, also könnt ihr "in Deutschland nicht erlaubt" stecken lassen. Ist es in Österreich auch verboten? Weiss ich nicht. Darum hab ich geschrieben: "Wo erlaubt".
Also erst lesen, dann denken, dann kritisieren.
Wo ich angle ist der lebende Köfi zB auch erlaubt. Deutschland ist nur ein kleines Pupsland, nicht alles was in Deutschland verboten ist interessiert jeden Menschen weltweit auch wenn ihr das absolut nicht einsehen wollt. Keinen Menschen ausserhalb Deutschlands interessieren deutsche Gesetze.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtköder*

Moin,
habe meine Hechte auf Spinner,Twister, Blinker und Wobbler gefangen. Ich probier halt alles mal aus, je nach Lust und Laune und Gewässer.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Buntbarsch (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtköder*

Ähm....norbert? Du fischst mit nem halben kilo döbel auf hecht??? is das net ein bissl zu viel?
__________________________________________________ _
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## NorbertF (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtköder*

Nein gar nicht.
Ein Bekannter hat letztes Jahr ne 110 cm Hechtdame auf nen 800 gramm Karpfen gefangen...


----------



## til (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtköder*

@Norbert:
Das ist also ein Köderfisch auf deinem Avatar? :q


----------



## NorbertF (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtköder*

@Til: na der ist dann doch ein wenig gross mit über 3 Kilo


----------



## Buntbarsch (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtköder*

wenn ich mit toten köfis auf hecht geh dann imer mit kleineren. gramm weiss ich nicht, aber die sind höchstens 10 cm gross!
________________________________________________________
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## sebastian (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtköder*

Im Burgenland ist es nicht erlaubt da wo wir angeln ist es eigentlich nicht erlaubt aber wir zwei also Rene1991 und ich angeln ja privater Weise am eigenen Gewässer


----------



## spinnfischer77 (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtköder*

:m  Ich angel meistens  nur mit spinner blinker und wobbler ,köfi auch aber nur am system.



Gruss Spinnfischer77


----------



## p_regius (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtköder*

Lebender KöFi ist in der Schweiz zum Teil erlaubt, sprich da wo Hechte wegen Verstecken ohne kaum zu fangen wären


----------



## altersalat (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtköder*

@p_regius:
Wasn Glück das Österreich in der Schweiz liegt.:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## p_regius (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtköder*

Ich weiss, ich weiss. Wir versuchen schon lange diese Kolonie loszuwerden, aber die armen Lichtensteiner wären dann definitv Ausländer, und das will ja auch keiner.:z ;+


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtköder*

Bei mir gibts eigentlich nur einen Hechtköder, und das ist ein toter Köderfisch! 
Entweder ein Barsch oder ein Rotauge! 
Im Teich biete ich ihn an einer simplen Posenmontage an. Im Fluss setze ich eine Unterwasserpose ein. 

Und wenn wirklich gar nichts mehr geht, dann greife ich zu einem 5er Mepps Spinner


----------



## Jonas_94 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder*

Ich nehme einen blau-weißen Kraut-Blinker. 
Kraut blinker. weil mir das besser gefällt, er kann sich auch net so schnell in einem unterwasser liegendem baum verhaken, wenn man nicht anschlägt.


----------



## maesox (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder*

..........jetzt graben se aber alte Geschichten aus!!! ;-)))))))))))))


----------



## rtcy (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechtköder*

servus 
ich fange meine hechte im sommer im toten köderfisch(laube) beim spinnfischen der größe 8 bis 14 cm
außerdem ist es auch günstiger wie wen man einen 10 euro teuren wobbler usw verwirft
grüß rtcy


----------



## dodo12 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechtköder*

Guck doch mal von wann der Thread ist! #d#d


----------



## Breamhunter (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechtköder*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Guck doch mal von wann der Thread ist! #d#d



Meinst Du, daß die Hechte ihr Freßverhalten in den letzten Jahren geändert haben |bla:


----------



## dodo12 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechtköder*

Nein! Du weißt was ich meine!


----------



## barschben (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechtköder*

is doch schön wenn in einem alten thread wieder was los ist!


----------



## Knigge007 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechtköder*



barschben schrieb:


> is doch schön wenn in einem alten thread wieder was los ist!




Auf den alten Weibern lernt mans REITEN


----------

